# Changing Draw Length - Bowtech Soldier



## StrutNut (Dec 23, 2009)

I have purchased a used Bowtech Soldier for my son. I would like to shorten the draw length. Currently the cams are set at 3 and 7.5. How much shorter can it go and what settings would it be. I would like to shorten it as much as I can. He is 10 years old. 

Thanks!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

According to the BT website that bow only gets the DL set and 3 or 7.5 are not options? No posts. Hit up the BT site and look for Documents and you can download the mod/post setting chart. That bow goes down to 22". Measure your son's wingspan and divide by 2.5. That will get you "close" but is not his exact DL. See if he is even in the ballpark...


----------

